# Goldfish size experts??



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, I know they are not the most unique fish, but I really like them and am wondering if any of them do not get very big?? I would love to have one or two, but I don't plan on digging a pond (at least not anytime soon :lol: )


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the Fancy goldfish, orandas, black moors etc can get up to 8 inches (which is small for goldfish) One could be housed in a 30 gallon I would think, or two or three in a 55


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can find it (special order at a good LFS) the Siamese Doll goldfish do not get larger then 3 inches. Somewhat hard to find though. I have 2 orandas and 2 ruykins in a 46 gal tank. They have been in a 75 gal tank before but I had to move my fish around some. They have always had plenty of space but the largest of the 4 is now barely 3.5". They are about 1 1/2 years old and still growing but very slowly. The smallest of the 4 is barely 2.5" (not counting the tail). Maybe I just got lucky but I can't see any of those 4 reaching 8" ever. And this is not from lack of space, food or water changes.


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

I wouldn't put them smaller than 400 litres. And they would need an own aquarium, where are no other fishes, just 4-5 goldfishes and maybe some pleco.. :?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petlibrary.com/goldfish/variety.htm
This has average sizes. Note some get bigger. I've seen comets that reach 10 inches easy.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

... I find goldfish to be very unique. Anyone who says differently simply has not kept these fish (not properly anyway).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree, The brilliant orange in a adult comet is stonishing. and when they are younger just being able to watch all the color changes is very neat.


----------

